# My Samoyed screams when being walked !!



## NEOLOLA (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello,
Im new to this forum but I need some advice , My 11 month old Samoyed bitch is really really bad when walking .I have tried hard to train her to walk nice on the lead but Im failing her really badly .
I have tried a couple of types of lead/ collar(halti/half choke)but to no avail , she still pulls like mad and mushes us all the way (she has a halter at the moment ).I have tried all the usual stuff stopping dead , turning the opposite way , noisy shaker , chicken and cheese treats ect but she seems to be so hysterical that she does not respond to anybody or anything not even treats .Her worst habit is the fact that she literally screams whilst pulling us all the way to the park when we try to walk her its so embarressing and people think we are hurting her .
I have literally stood on the street and had her howl and scream for an hour all the time trying to calm her down , give her treats ect but she wouldnt stop .I know Samoyeds are vocal dogs but this is beyond belief.
She is taken out on the country park every day for at least 40 mins- 1 hour plus she has the run of the garden all day ect so she is not cooped up ,and the screaming is only on the way there not on the way back ???She is very good at home no problems at all just the walking/ pulling problem .
What else can I do to get her to at least stop pulling and screaming !


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted a samoyed till I found out about their howling! I would suggest some sort of non pull harness, the one with the martingale front, but being such a fluffy dog you may end up having to cut her fur away to get the thing off. This was my experience trying to use a non pull harness on my newfie. It stopped him taking off wherever he wanted, though he is not a puller generally, but got tangled round his fur. If you can find one that does not have the stringy bits, it might be ok, though I don't know much about them so have a look on google.

The other thing you could try is a dogmatic. Personally, I don't like haltis, as I think they come off too easily and are not very strong. A dogmatic is less flexible and more comfortable.

I don't know what to do about the screaming, though, as it seems to me she is screaming with excitement at going to the park. I am sure some experts will be able to help you with that.

Wonderful breed, absolutely beautiful, but I decided they were much too much hard work for my taste!

Good luck with her.


----------



## NEOLOLA (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, ill look into some of the things you mentioned 
She doesnt howl at all at home just out walking ,its sooooo embarressing !


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

Do you take the same route to the park? I remember reading that dogs can learn the route and so the pulling acts as a means to an end i.e. pulling to get to the park faster. They suggest alternating your route. The methods like stopping and changing direction take ages to kick in, at 7 months our pup is a lot more aware of his pulling now as we've been consistent with it. The Mekuti harness is supposed to be good for dogs that pull, they offer a 30-day money back guarantee so if it doesn't work, at least you've tried it!

Mekuti Balance Harness - stop your dog pulling on the lead - 30 day money back guarantee.

I can imagine how embarrassing the howling must be  Do you have a clicker? It might be a good idea to do some clicker training whilst doing some heel work with her?


----------



## shrek_0 (Mar 20, 2009)

I cant help you with the howling,but I use a dogmatic on one of my saints,its great,it doesnt sort the problem of pulling out but its like and emergency stop,and does stop them pulling at the times you need to use it,if that makes sense. My saint is great to walk and doesnt pull,I managed to sort that out,but he gets over excited when he sees other dogs (the classic teenage stage,all previous training has gone out of the window for the moment situation)so I need the dogmatic for these instances,at 14 stone I'd have no hope if he wants to go,so I do recommend them. In regards the pulling my trainer had taught us to firmly say heel and pull back to your side and immediate big praise,and this would be happening literally ever few steps, because as soon as Id pull back praise and start walking again he'd pull,would take AGES to get down the street,and a nightmare just repeating repeating repeating,BUT it took less than a week to sort it out and he walks like a dream.
Hope someone comes along with suggestions to the howling,I can totally understand the embarrasment thing, different situation but mine always shows me up round other dogs soooo embarrasing :eek6:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I loved the dogmatic, but found it almost impossible to do up the buckle because my chow is so hairy and excitable, I suspect you might have te same prob with a Sammy. (the buckle was so small I couldn't find it in the soft fluff!!!)


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

My Jack Russell is very much like what you describe  so i bought the k9 bridle which has worked a treat but is quite fiddly to put on

K9Bridle - The Worlds First Dog Bridle, Head Harness, Head Collar


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I have one of these, I found the rope cut into my chows soft face  and when he stopped he just knocked the nose band staight off... Think I used it only a handfull of times!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh yes, Sams :thumbup: Don't you just love them:thumbup:
They're not a breed for the fainthearted :thumbup:
She's so excited about going to the park, her little body is pumped up with adrenalin and with Samis that results in vocalisation.
I think a little lateral thinking is called for. I have trained my youngster to carry a teddy; his mouth is busy so he's less likely to bark and if he does make a noise, it's muffled.
I would put on my walking boots, strap on a comfy harness (on your girl, not you) and stamp the pavements with her; two half hour walks a day, with her teddy in her mouth.
Linda
x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Just another thought I have had; you could try turning around and walking back toward home every time she screams. It will take a while, but she should eventually get the message that that noise is not going to get her to park!


----------



## NEOLOLA (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks very much for all your help!
I have spent many hours on the street outside trying my hardest to be very patient with her , take a few steps , bring her to heel , give treat ect but she gets so worked up with the screaming (its not a howl its a scream that can be heard a mile away !!!), I stood so long outside this particular house as it so happens to be on the route to the park and she screamed for so long that the owner came out and said in no uncertain terms that I move along !!!lol I have even had people say that I must be deliberatly hurting her 
I have had sammies before and realise they are vocal but the noise thing I just cant stop , and she is very quiet and obediant at home so she can do it !
I have tried changing the route and it worked a little bit but she still mushed me all the way !!
Thanks again for your comments and I hope she will get better with more work !!!


----------

